

Data Management Tools survey - bsg75
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1J8F68L3zmNrCn7XMfRNWjeV0rRaUIE2aBbcV7KORv8A/viewform

======
bsg75
I created a similar survey for a Meetup group I attend, and thought it might
be interesting to see what a wider audience says.

I am not a vendor, marketer, or researcher - this is out of personal interest.
The results are visible at the end of the survey, and if you optionally send
me email address to "survey at hybriddba dot com", I will forward the final
results.

 _Edit: removed email address field from survey to avoid publishing addresses
for all to see_

